
This island is not for sale: how Eigg fought back - wallflower
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/sep/26/this-island-is-not-for-sale-how-eigg-fought-back
======
horsecaptin
Can someone provide a summary?

~~~
bahjoite
Something approaching Utopia arises on island owned by its residents.

